# Exercise and type 2



## Bethel Dumbiri (Dec 30, 2017)

I've been recently diagnosed with type 2 and I've taken to exercises in the gym, although I used to walk 1 hour a day for 5 days. I only started cheching my blood sugar with a meter. I found that after exercise, if I check my blood sugar, it goes really high (between 8.5 and 9). Can someone please explain why this is happening.
Beth


----------



## grovesy (Dec 30, 2017)

It can depend on what exercise you do, it can go up then come down later.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2017)

When you do cardio exercises, it can trigger your liver to dump a load of glucose into your system.

I always found that a brisk walk or swim was better for me.


----------



## Sara Martin (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi. This happens to me too. Your body does release sugar but I find when I’ve been exercising I burn it pretty quickly. After I’ve trained (usually after breakfast) I also have a lean protein shake mid morning even if it’s high and this steadies me until lunchtime. I’ve found it very hard to get any sensible advise on this so it’s been largely trial and error with my diet with the help of my PT.


----------



## Midnightrider (Feb 2, 2018)

The liver breaks down glycogen into glucose to give you energy for the exercise. This is perfectly normal, with more being released the more vigorous the exercise.
Insulin resistance slows the uptake of glucose into cells so leads to a rise in blood glucose, with more of a rise for more vigorous exercise. However, regular exercise (particularly with weight loss) over time does reduce (or even eliminate) insulin resistance so this problem should disappear over time as IR is dealt with.
You may find that a brisk walk has less of an effect, this was certainly the case for me. After doing this for three or four months (losing a stone a month), I was able to introduce much more vigorous exercise without spiking my BG. Just take your time, increasing what you do over time if you feel the need.
Remember though, you can't outrun a bad diet.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2018)

Bethel Dumbiri said:


> I've been recently diagnosed with type 2 and I've taken to exercises in the gym, although I used to walk 1 hour a day for 5 days. I only started cheching my blood sugar with a meter. I found that after exercise, if I check my blood sugar, it goes really high (between 8.5 and 9). Can someone please explain why this is happening.
> Beth


Its still better to be active. Keep at it


----------



## Mark T (Feb 2, 2018)

Also refer to these:

http://www.runsweet.com/starting-sports/body-response-to-exercise/
http://www.runsweet.com/starting-sports/heart-rate-and-training/

I find that working in the aerobic zone work's best for me.

Given that Metformin inhibits glucose release from my liver, I find that anaerobic can actually hypo me!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2018)

Keep going Beth


----------



## RFS (Feb 13, 2018)

To be honest mine drops with cardio - but then I exercise first thing in the morning so my liver has usually dumped by the time I start...


----------



## LindaMaria (Feb 28, 2018)

Sara Martin said:


> Hi. This happens to me too. Your body does release sugar but I find when I’ve been exercising I burn it pretty quickly. After I’ve trained (usually after breakfast) I also have a lean protein shake mid morning even if it’s high and this steadies me until lunchtime. I’ve found it very hard to get any sensible advise on this so it’s been largely trial and error with my diet with the help of my PT.



Sorry if this is a silly question but what is a lean protein shake please?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 1, 2018)

LindaMaria said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but what is a lean protein shake please?



Hi Linda.  I'm not sure if Sara is still around but I assumes she means something like this (other makes and sellers are available - see below):

http://www.boots.com/nutramino-lean-protein-shake-strawberry-10212836

They are to used to build or repair lean muscle so are high in protein but fairly low carb and low fat.  I use them but get mine from Home Bargains - 26g protein, 10.2g CHO and 0.5g fat per bottle (similar amounts to the one from Boots above) and all for the princely sum of 69p.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2018)

I just eat Fish


----------



## LindaMaria (Mar 2, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Linda.  I'm not sure if Sara is still around but I assumes she means something like this (other makes and sellers are available - see below):
> 
> http://www.boots.com/nutramino-lean-protein-shake-strawberry-10212836
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## David Hay (Mar 8, 2018)

Bethel Dumbiri said:


> I've been recently diagnosed with type 2 and I've taken to exercises in the gym, although I used to walk 1 hour a day for 5 days. I only started cheching my blood sugar with a meter. I found that after exercise, if I check my blood sugar, it goes really high (between 8.5 and 9). Can someone please explain why this is happening.
> Beth


Beth if you do very strenuous exercise the liver will put more glucosamine into your blood, I found walking on flat road only reduced my blood sugar 2 hrs after a meal by approx 1m/mol. I now walk up three very steep hills in a half hr walk and now my BG drops by around 2.5 m/mol two hrs after eating. tonight it went down to 4.1m/mol
you will also find that as you lose weight the insulin resistance will lessen, and the Bg will drop (fingers crossed) I have also started taking Apple cider vinegar 3 times a day. 
it works in a similar way to metformin. some studies are getting a 30% drop in BG reads


----------

